# Does anybody want to die? Is it time for me to go, my life is deleted



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

My thoughts got more intense, former thoughts I had I found out to handle, because I figured out how to make it better, it got way worse and intense ever since I read the symptoms of Schizophrenia. Now I'm questioning time, and more solipsism like questions, my anxiety feeds off on it. My new one is "What if your memory is Implanted in your mind, and I wonder if that makes nothing real if that is true or not" please I need emotional support, I'm only 23 and I swear to God I want to die, sleeping pills I'm thinking won't hurt, you won't feel pain. This is my lowest I ever been in my entire life, out of battling this off and on for 6-7 years. When my Anxiety some how leaves me when I drink green tea without sugar, I can discard shit with ease, never entertain it, but these new creative Ideas are too scary, I want to know shit, without getting scared of it, I want to get lost in my Imagination without getting scared, but it seems too much, and worrying about being Schizophrenic makes me want to die, I hate myself, I am choking up, I don't want to exist, when I die I don't want no thought, I just don't want to become noting, just nothingness if that is a peace of mind, my mind is totally warped, I never thought I would ever get this slow, I hated looking up those Symptoms... :wacko:   so many emotions are running through my head, I WANT TO FUCKING DIE i'm sorry being so cynical, but death is welcome. The tightness in my head, the tension piercing through my neck and chest. Getting anxious over any thought, I'm done


----------



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

Hi, please read my post in the Welcome section where I introduce myself.

I am a recovered sufferer and I can assure you, you are not schizophrenic and you can and will recover

Joan


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you considered iboga or ayahuasca ? If I was you I'd take the chance and order some iboga from ibogaworld


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

@missjess


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

missjess said:


> Have you considered iboga or ayahuasca ? If I was you I'd take the chance and order some iboga from ibogaworld


what does that do? No, I never tried ibogaworld


----------

